# Triton MOF001C drilling template?



## dugbee (Jan 28, 2008)

I just got my new Triton MOF001C router, along with a Hart Design router table. Upgrading from my first Skil router / Craftsman table combination. Can't wait to get it set up! 

I need to drill the plate to accommodate the Triton. Does anyone have a drilling template? I'm a bit nervous about getting it aligned! It's 4 screws to mount the router, plus a winding handle for height adjustment. 

Also - the screws included with the router are not of the countersunk shape (conical), instead they are pan or button. Should I then use a Forster bit partially through the plate, to keep them below the surface?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

There is a DeltaCad drawing for the TRA001 in the "Router Reference", sub-forum "Triton" in this forum. Dunno if the TRA is the same as the TRC.
Or, just use your sub-base as a template.

To align the plate, I drew vertical and horizontal centerlines on the router plate and on the sub-base plate. Actually just marked the edges of the sub-base at 90* intervals. Align the 4 marks on the subase to the centerlines on the router plate and your there.

I would just replace the screws and countersink them.

Hope this helps


----------



## dugbee (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks John. I did look at the CAD drawing posted; it doesn't quite line up. The plate does already have grid lines on the bottom, I should be able to draw lines on the base plate and line them up. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## dugbee (Jan 28, 2008)

Since my computer skills are better than my woodworking skills :sad: - I decided to make a template of my own. The mounting holes in my plate matched those of the ones posted in the Triton area, just the winder hole was different. I'm using Inkscape, with the idea of taping a regular 8.5x11 sheet of paper to the plate, using the paper edges to align. 

If I don't wreck the plate using my template, I'll post it.


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Mounting template for Triton MOF001 Router*

The hole placement for the 2-1/4 HP Triton router are the same as for the Porter Cable Speedmatic 7518. Google to see if you can find a template for the PC 7518. It's not necessary though. I just took off the black plastic sub-base from mine, lined it up and penciled the outline, including the screw holes and the winder hole. Mark the center of the holes with an awl or center punch and drill them. As for the screws, I believe they are 1/4-20 threads. Just get some correct length flat head machine screws (depending on the thickness of your table plate) and drill countersink holes in the table plate. Take your time, center the holes on the plate and the sub-base and you'll get it right. Just make sure that you orient the mounting holes and winder hole on the table plate the way you want the router to reside in the table. I have the switch facing the front of the table so that I can reach under and turn it off (which is required when changing bits above the table. I use an external switch, so the router switch is always on, except for bit changes).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

dugbee said:


> I just got my new Triton MOF001C router, along with a Hart Design router table. Upgrading from my first Skil router / Craftsman table combination. Can't wait to get it set up!
> 
> I need to drill the plate to accommodate the Triton. Does anyone have a drilling template? I'm a bit nervous about getting it aligned! It's 4 screws to mount the router, plus a winding handle for height adjustment.
> 
> Also - the screws included with the router are not of the countersunk shape (conical), instead they are pan or button. Should I then use a Forster bit partially through the plate, to keep them below the surface?



Would this help?

file:///C:/$USER/Wood Working/MOF001_Router_Base_Template_Guide.pdf


----------



## michhes (Apr 11, 2010)

According to Triton the TRA and TRC layouts are the same...


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

This might be irrelevant depanding on what you want to do with the router/ plate etc, but screw holes about a 1/16 in oversize, and flat head screws recessed into oversize recesses are a better option than countersunk screws in countersunk holes as you can adjust the position of the router on the plate to get the bit truly concentric with guide bushes mounted in the plate inserts if the pate has that option, the Kreg plates certainly do.

Again if you won't be using bushes, it won't make any difference.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

dugbee said:


> Also - the screws included with the router are not of the countersunk shape (conical), instead they are pan or button. Should I then use a Forster bit partially through the plate, to keep them below the surface?


I would most definitely do this. This will allow that minute bit of lateral adjustment that is critical with using guide bushings. Most quality replacement plates that are predrilled have this feature, as do many that are supplied with a router. All you need is 1/8" max to cover the height of the pan head on the screw. Once the 4 screws are tightened down, it is going nowhere.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*WOULD THIS HELP ---Ruedi?????*

Would this help.

Some one on the forum sent me an email asking for a copy of a .pdf file I posted a couple of years ago. As I could not verify their existence on the forum, I did not respond. - A safety issue with virus, trojans, spam mail etc.

The poster should have made a reply in the thread in which they saw my post or sent a PM...... 

I think I have found the original .pdf file. (it was on an external HD)

The quote is not mine, I found it on a forum and kept it for future queries.

Here is its content:



> Bob,
> The TGA001 kit will not work with the 2-1/4 hp (MOF001) router. I purchased it for mine, thinking it would fit, but had to return it to Amazon.
> FYI: The Triton routers have the same sub-base hole mounting pattern as the Porter Cable 7518 Speedmatic router. You can get a clear sub-base that accepts PC guide bushings (Pat Warner sells, IMO, the best - ROUTER WOODWORKING. I think that the PC style bushings are the best way to go with the widest variety of diameter bushings.



:jester:


----------



## mwascom (Dec 20, 2010)

file:///C:/$USER/Wood%20Working/MOF001_Router_Base_Template_Guide.pdf
Sir could you email the template?
[email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------

